# Red spotted Severum babies...



## cyber_ecco (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are some pics of my baby red spotted severum's as requested by a few members. They are about 3 months old. Currently about 2" - 2.5" in size and growing fast. Before all of you ask me about how to breed them...I will say that my uncle was the one who bred them, not me. Although I have kept them before I do not have the time like he does to breed fish. I'm just helping him grow them out. Enjoy.


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

A very clean set up by the look of things, very very nice...will you be selling them in the future or are they for a display tank....


----------



## cyber_ecco (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks...bare bottom seems the way to go for growing out fish. Easy to keep clean and all food gets eaten up. Once they get a little larger they will go for sale, although I will probably keep a few for myself to grow out to larger adults. With so many growing out at some point I will just not have enough room for them all.


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome colors on those guys!!!
Uncle has a magic touch!!
Cheers!!


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

very cool sevs


----------



## cyber_ecco (Apr 21, 2010)

aquaboy71 said:


> very cool sevs


Thanks Joseph. You should breed yours...they would make beautiful breeders.


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll take a few of these in a month or so if they're going to be for sale...


----------



## Fourstreeman (Apr 23, 2010)

I'll take four or so too, when the time comes. Let me know when they need a new home...


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

^ i would take 3 too !
nice severums


----------



## cyber_ecco (Apr 21, 2010)

Fourstreeman said:


> I'll take four or so too, when the time comes. Let me know when they need a new home...


No problem guys...I will post when they are about 3.5" or so. Don't worry Mike...I remember you wanted some. I was always planning on contacting you first when they were ready. I think you will need to grow them out even more before putting them in that beautiful Severum/pleco tank of yours.


----------



## Blueturtleman1 (Oct 3, 2011)

Any baby red spotted Severums around?

Regards, Bob


----------



## Blueturtleman1 (Oct 3, 2011)

Any red severums for sale?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

This thread is 3 years old..... DOH!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------

